# Ghost of the Red Baron reissue?



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Who do I email to request this kit be reissued?? Anybody know who has the molds now,if they even still exist? I used to think a reissue of Rommel's Rod was impossible,because of the Nazis,but it was. Would the Illinois Nazis protest this?:tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit was a poor seller back in the day so I dobut if Monogram kept the molds. If they exist today, Revell would own it. On the other hand, you can buy a repro of the kit...

http://www.nightgallerykits.net/ghost.htm


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! Djnick,that was the fastest response I ever got. Thanks bro. I generally steer away from resin,but I guess that would be an option. I was going to request they do it in Glow plastic this time,but since you say they were a bad seller,I guess that's moot. I have a complete original in the box,but I really don't want to build it because the last complete one I saw on ebay went for$ 400.00!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

in this political climate, dont hold your breath on any "ghost of the read baron" reissue. 
the iron cross base is the dealbreaker.
personally, i'd love one myself, but know the chances are slim to none


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I duuno Razorwyre- we weren't expecting Rommels Rod to be reissued due to the Nazi connection.... we also have the constantly reissued Red Baron. That has iron crosses for wheel spokes and decals on the helmet.
After seeing RR and Tijuana Taxi back on the shelves I'd like to think the Ghost stands some sort of chance....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can't see the iron cross as having any implications. its still the national insignia for the federal German army and has no ties to World War II per se. Considering the make the Red Baron car and Rommel's Rod... and all manner of military kits to start with...

In some ways I can see the Tijuana Taxi as being more problematic as its one big Mexican stereotype 

On the other hand, the kit was a dud seller 40 years ago and I doubt the mold was saved.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah the Iron Cross had nothing to do with the Nazis . it's the swastica that get folks panties in a bunch . 
btw , that nightgallery's kit looks really good painted up :thumbsup:and not too bad a price considering what the originals go for on E bay . 
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In this case I think the recast would do it. I wouldn't hold my breath for a reissue. You could also make a big one yourself using a Lindberg or Revell skull, cheap plastic German helmet shell, some Alclad Chrome, and a lamp finial from a hardware store.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Python Kits*

I bought one of Al's Ghost of the Red Baron kits and it is very nicely done. You won't be dissapointed.

Cliff


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

DJ , that's a great idea man !! Giant Ghost of the Red Baron :thumbsup:
add some granny reading glasses from the $ store .... heck yeah . 
hb


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I kinda wanted to see a glow version with "black" chrome. I would have thought this kit was more popular than it was,since EVERYBODY likes skulls. And dead nazis are the best ones! I wonder if Quentin Tarrentino has one?:tongue:


----------

